# Need some legal advice on gifting in ontario



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's the story. 

About 4-5 years ago a colleague of mine asked me if I wanted a weight set and stated he no longer wants it. I picked it up and it's been in my possession for at least 4 years and recently passed on the favor to a friend to help him get into shape. 

Now, the original gifter wants the weight set back and puts me in a awkward spot. My friend rented a van and drove 1 hour to come pick it up. 

What do I do here? 

I feel as though the gifter used my house as temporary storage and now it's convenient for him he wants it back. 

I'm am pretty pissed off right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

the answer is pretty tuff ,, how close of a friend is he .. easy answer is to say sorry I used and got rid of it and no longer have it as I didn't need it...
second response if hes a dick is go pick it up drop it off and pretty much right him off.. I am not sure what u told him did u tell him u gave it away ... what was his response ...
tough situation but really four years is a long time to expect something back ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If he is a colleague and not a friend then tell him to beat it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

4-5 years ago?

I would just tell him that you don't have it anymore, and that you didn't realize he wanted it back, so you gave it to a friend.

Maybe he's just asking in case you're not using it and it's just lying around. You are certainly under no obligation to return anything to him.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Crisis averted. Peacefully  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Crisis averted. Peacefully
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us how


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Using charm and being nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Using charm and being nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60% of the time, it works every time


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lmao. I love that line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

"The weak can never forgive. 
Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong"
- Mahatma Gandhi 

Well done


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad it was sorted out. Just so you know assuming what you said was factual, you took legal possession the minute he acknowledged and agree he didn't want it and offered it to you. 4 years is way more then enough time to prove ownership had changed hands and that you had a reasonable understanding that it was yours to give away. Furthermore you didn't make any money from giving it to someone else so you weren't exploiting a situation to favour yourself.


----------

